# The Oscars...



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

So today is the Oscar ceremony and I thought it might be fun to post my predictions to see how many I get right so here it goes. I list all nominees but the ones in bold are my predictions and the ones italicized are the ones I feel really deserve it for extra fun.

Best Picture

The Big Short
Bridge of Spies
Brooklyn
Mad Max
The Martian
*The Revenant*
Room
_Spotlight_

Director

Adam McKay - The Big Short
George Miller - Mad Max: Fury Road
*Alejandro G. Iñárritu - The Revenant*
Lenny Abrahamson - Room
Tom McCarthy - Spotlight

Best Actor

Bryan Cranston
Matt Damon
*Leonardo DiCaprio*
Michael Fassbender
Eddie Redmayne

Best Actress

Cate Blanchett
*Brie Larson*
Jennifer Lawrence
Charlotte Rampling
Saoirse Ronan

Best Supporting Actor

Christian Bale
Tom Hardy
_Mark Ruffalo_
Mark Rylance
*Sylvester Stallone*

Best Supporting Actress

Jennifer Jason Leigh
Rooney Mara
Rachel McAdams
*Alicia Vikander*
_Kate Winslet_

Animated Film

_Anomalisa_
Boy & the World
*Inside Out*
Shaun the Sheep Movie
When Marnie was There

Cinematography

Ed Lachman - Carol
Robert Richardson - The Hateful Eight
John Seale - Mad Max: Fury Road
*Emmanuel Lubezki - The Revenant* 
_Roger Deakins - Sicario_

Costume Design

Sandy Powell - Carol
Sandy Powell - Cinderella
*Paco Delgado - The Danish Girl*
Jenny Beavan - Mad Max: Fury Road
_Jacqueline West - The Revenant_

Documentary Feature

*Amy* 
Cartel Land
_The Look of Silence_
What Happened, Miss Simone?
Winter on Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom

Film Editing

Hank Corwin - The Big Short
*Margaret Sixel - Mad Max: Fury Road*
Stephen Mirrione - The Revenant
_Tom McArdle - Spotlight_
Maryann Brandon & Mary Jo Markey - Star Wars: The Force Awakens

Foreign Language Film

Embrace the Serpent
Mustang 
*Son of Saul*
Theeb
A War

Makeup & Hair

*Lesley Vaderwalt, Elka Wardega & Damian Martin - Mad Max: Fury Road*
Love Larson & Eva von Bahr - The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window 
_Sian Grigg, Duncan Jarman & Rober Pandini - The Revenant_

Original Score

Thomas Newman - Bridge of Spies
_Carter Burwell - Carol_
*Ennio Morricone - The Hateful Eight*
Johann Johannsson - Sicario
John Williams - Star Wars: The Force Awakens

Original Song

The Weekend - "Earned it" - Fifty Shades of Grey
J. Ralph & Anohni - "Manta Ray" - Racing Extinction
_David Lang - "Simple Song #3" - Youth_
*Diane Warren & Lady Gaga - "Til it Happens to You" - The Hunting Ground*
Jimmy Napes & Sam Smith - "Writing's on the Wall" - Spectre

Production Design

_Adam Stockhausen - Bridge of Spies_
*Eve Stewart - The Danish Girl*
Colin Gibson - Mad Max: Fury Road
Arthur Max - The Martian
Jack Fisk - The Revenant

Sound Editing

Mad Max: Fury Road
The Martian
The Revenant
_Sicario_
*Star Wars: The Force Awakens*

Sound Mixing

_Bridge of Spies_
Mad Max: Fury Road
The Martian
The Revenant
*Star Wars:The Force Awakens*

Visual Effects

_Ex Machina_
Mad Max: Fury Road
*Star Wars: The Force Awakens*
The Martian
The Revenant

Adapted Screenplay

*Charles Randolph & Adam McKay - The Big Short*
Nick Hornby - Brooklyn
Phyllis Nagy - Carol
Drew Goddard - The Martian
_Emma Donoghue - Room_

Original Screenplay

Matt Charman, Joel & Ethan Coen - Bridge of Spies
Alex Garland - Ex Machina
Pete Docter, Meg LeFauve, Josh Cooley - Inside Out
*Josh Singer & Tom McCarthy - Spotlight*
Jonathan Herman & Andrea Berloff - Straight Outta Compton

I left out a few categories I could care less about... but lets see how I do.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One things for sure, the Revenant is the biggest loser


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Pugg said:


> One things for sure, the Revenant is the biggest loser


It didn't lose everything... I'm happy with the outcome of Best Picture and I'm ecstatic that Eddie Redmayne, Sylvester Stallone or Lady Gaga didn't win anything. All in all I called 13 of 21 listed, not a horrible ratio. The biggest surprise to me was Mark Rylance winning Best Supporting Oscar, not that he didn't deserve it but I really thought they would give it to the sentimental favorite Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> It didn't lose everything... I'm happy with the outcome of Best Picture and I'm ecstatic that Eddie Redmayne, Sylvester Stallone or Lady Gaga didn't win anything.


Let me guess: 40+ with and heterosexual .
Not bias at all :lol:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Let me guess: 40+ with and heterosexual .
> Not bias at all :lol:


You got it half right I'm hetero but under 40. It's dismissive to suggest I'm biased against the LGBT community because I'm straight, I just don't like Redmayne and he won last year. Last I checked I was absolutely entitled to my opinion.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> You got it half right I'm hetero but under 40. It's dismissive to suggest I'm biased against the LGBT community because I'm straight, I just don't like Redmayne and he won last year. Last I checked I was absolutely entitled to my opinion.


_Nobody_ is disputing that and it's not just the LGTB community.
And I do strongly disagreed about Eddie Redmayne, but hey, everybody his own taste :tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm happy for Brie Larson. absolutely well-deserved and a right choice. As for the rest of the list, I don't really care very much


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm VERY happy for Ennio.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

